# Hand Held Radio



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

What's are some good options


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I have the Standard Horizon HX851. i believe the newest model is the HX890.

I have fixed radios (yes 2x) on my boat and this one goes in the ditch bag. A hand held does not have much range but if electronics go out or we are floating in the water and I need to talk with a passing boat or communicate with the USCG helicopter - this will do it...

Features you want is floating, lighted, and DSC support. and make sure you register it to your vessel.

i also highly recommend that if you are going on any of the great lakes - you also carry a PLB from www.arcartex.com - ResQLink View or ResQLink 400. These are not toys to communicate with family. These are serious rescue gear - SARSAT beacons that connect to gov satellites and directly to rescue folks (not a service call center). Here is the SARSAT info link www.sarsat.noaa.gov With the SARSAT beacon, they activate and initiate rescue <as they try to verify> whereas the others that go to a call center will try to verify <before they even contact local rescue>. Service is free with SARSAT too - your tax $$ at work.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

privateer said:


> I have the Standard Horizon HX851. i believe the newest model is the HX890.
> 
> I have fixed radios (yes 2x) on my boat and this one goes in the ditch bag. A hand held does not have much range but if electronics go out or we are floating in the water and I need to talk with a passing boat or communicate with the USCG helicopter - this will do it...
> 
> ...


Wife got me the resqlink view for Christmas. I guess she wants me around? Seriously though if you spend time on Erie it is a great investment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

